# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Março de 2010



## AnDré (26 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Março de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e ilhas.

---------------------

Outra sondagem a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Março de 2010


----------



## vinc7e (26 Fev 2010 às 22:45)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2010 às 00:01)

-7,0 a -6,1 graus. Já no próximo fim de semana, início da segunda semana de Março.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Fev 2010 às 00:37)

Avanço com *-4,0ºC* a *-3,1ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2010 às 00:46)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2010 às 09:40)

Votei na opção: *-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (27 Fev 2010 às 12:30)

-4ºC a -5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2010 às 12:36)

A minha escolha: *-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC*


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Fev 2010 às 13:50)

-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2010 às 01:16)

-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Mar 2010 às 02:29)

Eu votei nesta: *-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC*.

Esperemos que a vaga de frio prevista para daqui a uns dias venha, se não chapéu.


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2010 às 10:00)

Anda tudo pessimista... 


Eu ainda acredito no intervalo -8,1ºC a -9ºC possivelmente para a semana nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2010 às 20:27)

Meio termo: *-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC*


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2010 às 22:25)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2010 às 22:49)

-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2010 às 23:39)

-7ºC a -6.1ºC já para a semana nos sítios do costume...


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2010 às 23:40)

-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2010 às 23:42)

-7.0 a -6.1ºC, estou com uma fezada que aquela entrada fria se concretize


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2010 às 20:41)

Apostei no intervalo entre *-6,1ºC* e *-7ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (2 Mar 2010 às 21:42)

*-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC* nos sítios do costume...


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2010 às 17:41)

Quem ganhou a sondagem do mês de Março alguem sabe?


----------



## N_Fig (31 Mar 2010 às 17:58)

As Penhas Douradas tiveram -6,9ºC no dia 9, penso ter sido a temperatura mais baixa.


----------



## AnDré (7 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

N_Fig disse:


> As Penhas Douradas tiveram -6,9ºC no dia 9, penso ter sido a temperatura mais baixa.



Segundo o relatório do IM, foi *-7,0ºC*.

Portanto o intervalo vencedor foi: *-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC* 
Mesmo, mesmo no limite. 

Parabéns aos vencedores:
David sf, Gilmet, JFPT, kikofra, mr. phillip, squidward, thunderboy, Veterano, Z13


----------

